
The Aesthetic-Accessibility Paradox - dojosensei
https://uxmovement.com/thinking/the-aesthetic-accessibility-paradox/
======
madhadron
> Aesthetics isn’t a subjective and trivial attribute used for ornamentation.
> It serves an important purpose in the user experience. It determines whether
> users trust your app, perceive it as valuable, and are satisfied using it.

I have to ask: how much of that is that there is an inaccessible visual brand
that has been pushed into general use and that people have come to recognize,
and how much is actual perception?

When I stare at the AAA accessible and the "aesthetic" versions of the form on
that page, the biggest difference I perceive is how easily my eye can chunk
and pass over it as a piece. In the aesthetic one, I can easily grab "Sign Up"
as the relevant header and then focus my attention to pull up the rest. In the
accessible one, I don't have as easy a time with that. Which makes me think
that both versions have typography problems, since we've managed to make black
and white print pages that allow that kind of chunking for quite a while now.

